# Avatars



## Ma'varkith

Morrus, is there a way to view the Avater images?   All I've seen was the list that is displayed when registering, but have no idea what most are.


----------



## Morrus

Yup...

Go to your user control panel, and select 'edit options'.  At the bottom is a button which says'Change Avatar'.


----------



## The It's Man

That are a lot of avaters - couldn't find an It's Man yet though


----------



## Morrus

If you can't find one you like, you can always send me one.

There is a way to upload them yourself, but I can't for the life of me make that option work.


----------



## The It's Man

The page with all 1100+ off them even loads slowly on my connection.
Here is the one by the way: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, if you find the time


----------



## Ancalagon

Could be interesting...

hmmm, this seems a bit more advanced than the previous board, good luck morrus!

Ancalagon


----------



## Morrus

Added, Its.  It should be in the available avatar list somewhere - probably at the end of the list.


----------



## Morrus

BTW - anyone else who would like an avatar added, just post the URL here.  The only catch is that it will be available for public use.


----------



## The It's Man

Couldn't find it yet, so this one will have to doi untill I find it.

BTW is attaching a file supposed to be on?


----------



## Ma'varkith

What are the limits on Avatar size / format / etc?


----------



## Ashtal

*I think...*

That they are 50 x 50 pixels.  They just installed this forum format over on RPG.net, so I am guessing that it's the same - but, it's only a guess.


Ashtal


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I like the look of the new boards.
I also must test for the avatar I'm using and my sig.


----------



## Ma'varkith

Morrus, we REALLY need to talk about this Pokemon fixation...


----------



## Ancalagon

Some of the pages loaded fast, some loaded slow.  The size seems not to be constant.   I found one I like, so I'm happy.

Ancalagon


----------



## Felonious Ntent

Same here. I have a hell of a time finding a thief looking sig pic. But there were a couple of avatars that were perfect.


PS 
Where did you find those comic book avatars?
I wouldn't mind finding one of Gambit.


----------



## Vuron

Ugh too many canadians!


----------



## Felonious Ntent

There is no such thing as too many Canucks Vuron.
Being a poster at the place which shall remain unnamed you should know that by now.


----------



## Vuron

I have no idea what you are talking about, this is the only forum I visit.


----------



## Ma'varkith

OK - got an Avatar pic for myself: 
http://users.cwnet.com/akunin/boards/psiconic.gif

And one other: 
http://users.cwnet.com/akunin/boards/cthulicon.gif


----------



## Vuron

Psylocke Kwannon version = lame !


----------



## Ma'varkith

Just for you, Vuron, 'cause you're so f-in' old-school!  







Now, if British women are your thing, s'okay by me - but given the choice between Betsy Braddock and a purple-haired Japanese beauty...  You have to go with the Kwannon option sometimes.


----------



## Vuron

Yeah give me someone with bad teeth and a craving for meat pies over a japanese beauty anyday


----------



## Felonious Ntent

I have always prefered the Kwannon version myself.


----------



## Morrus

Vuron said:
			
		

> *Yeah give me someone with bad teeth and a craving for meat pies over a japanese beauty anyday  *




Hey!  I'm enaged to an English woman, y'know!  And she has great teeth.  She does like meat though...

Here's a pic of her:






Dunno who that good looking bloke next to her is, though.


----------



## Vuron

Your GF needs to get out more she has hardly any color in her cheeks.

Besides she's not smiling she could be hiding scary english teeth!


----------



## Morrus

I think she was asleep...


----------



## Vuron

You've definitely got the psycho englishman thing going on though


----------



## Morrus

That's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all week!


----------



## Morrus

Ma'varkith said:
			
		

> *OK - got an Avatar pic for myself:
> http://users.cwnet.com/akunin/boards/psiconic.gif
> 
> And one other:
> http://users.cwnet.com/akunin/boards/cthulicon.gif *




These two have been added.


----------



## Darkness

Morrus said:
			
		

> *That's the nicest thing anyone's said to me all week!  *



What, you have talked with Iconoclast again, then?  You really need to keep better company, man.


----------



## Morrus

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Couldn't find it yet, so this one will have to doi untill I find it.
> *




It's the second to last one at the moment.


----------



## The It's Man

_The It's Man hugs Morrus_


----------



## Akunin

Testing the sig and avatar


----------



## Ancalagon

what, we can request avatars?

Sweetness!!!

However, must we do so now?  I,m still struggling with the transition from @home and the URL I give you may not be valid in a week or so anymore.

Ancalagon


----------



## Coik

Hey Morrus, two questions for ya...one is avatar-releated, one is only kinda avatar-releated...

First off, do you have any problems with using copyrighted material for an avatar?  Do you want us to get permission or something?

Secondly, can I use my sig pic?  I seem to recall something being said about Eric's grandmother not going into retirement simply because the site went to you, and I'm not sure if she'd approve of my sig pic... 






_Damnit!_   I'm using the firk-blasted image code...why isn't it showing up?!?!  Firk it all.  Just click through the damn link.


----------



## Martin

Since you never specified e-mailing you, I'll just link it from here.

http://www.mobiusinfinity.com/images/redfish1.jpg

If'n you don't mind, good sir, I would like that for my avatar.

Nice picture by the way.  Not, you know, that I'm trying to butter you up or anything.


----------



## Vuron

Avatar for me:

Blah hotlinking doesn't work from there!


----------



## Lidda

If anyone finds an avatar that they think is more appropriate for me, I would be most greatful.  

I have no scanner, otherwise I would make one myself.  What I would really like is a head shot of Lidda on page 75 of the PHB.


----------



## Martin

Or I could e-mail you.

That's not a problem.


----------



## Crypt King

*Avatar*

http://home.europa.com/~rew1977/dload/picash.jpg

Could use a hook up Morrus.

Maybe the Iconics should get some.


----------



## Regdar

*Bah*

Bah, if Regdar is impersonated by another, Regdar will slay the offender and punch the offenders mother.

Here is Regdars avatar, make it so.

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/regdar/3E_Regdar_sm.jpg


----------



## Morrus

Those avatars have been added - you should find them at the end of the list.

CK - yours is too big; I tried to resize it but couldn't get it so you could make it out.  Can you post a resized version (my graphics skills ar enon-existent!).

Coik - NP with the pic.  Incidentally, got your email, but my reply keeps bouncing back.  Answer is 'yes', though.


----------



## Coik

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Coik - NP with the pic.  Incidentally, got your email, but my reply keeps bouncing back.  Answer is 'yes', though. *




Roadrunner seems to be having problems today.  Firkers.  I can't access this site, Yahoo, or Ebay through IE for some reason...I keep getting "Cannot find server" errors.  The lot come up fine with AOL, though.  They sure picked a nice day to mess with me...

Anyway, glad to hear that.  I'm sure there are people who will take issue with my sig pic, but so long as mangement doesn't have a problem with it...


----------



## Martin

*Testing...*

Thanks, Morrus.


----------



## Coik

http://www.sluggy.net/stats/images/bun_bun.gif

If you could add that as my avatar, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Well, I haven't decided on an avatar, since I'm changing my old sig style, but I've found one that will work for now.


----------



## Citizen Mane

Just a test.  Only a test.  No one saw a Lion sneak in and out of here.  Not me at least.  What?  I'm a Lion?  I'll be damned...

tKL

[Edit -- Snuck back in while you weren't looking and edited this post.  Now I'm slipping out the side entrance, heading back over to the Old Boards as you are checking to see what was making Lionish noises in the pantry... ]


----------



## Rorworr

HERE kitty KITTY *KITTY* !!!!!!!!!!!

 Could someone direct me to a proper Wookieish avatar please ?


----------



## Darkness

I love all cats - big ones included.


----------



## TalonComics

*My Avatar*

Hey Morrus,

Here is the url to my avatar if you could post it please.
Anyone is welcome to use it! 

http://www.taloncomics.com/talonicon.jpg

~D


----------



## Vuron

So is darkness gengar?


----------



## Darkness

Vuron said:
			
		

> *So is darkness gengar? *



The one in Nutkinland (dunno if he posts here, too)? Not me; I just needed a usable avatar and, when asking a friend what Pokémon would fit me best, he said either Gengar or Meowtwo (sp?). And I figured that Gengar would go better with the "Darkness" theme, so...


----------



## EricNoah

I got yer avatar for you, right here...

(well actually what might be MY avatar...)

http://webpages.charter.net/ericnoah/noahrpg/erolotusavatar.jpg


----------



## EricNoah

Weird, now why does that last line become a link instead of an image??

Let me try it again...






Strange, I'm using the IMG tags but it's not working as an image!


----------



## Coik

Morrus has the imaging off, Eric.

It's right under the "Submit Reply" button.



> HTML code is OFF
> vB code is ON
> Smilies are ON
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EricNoah

Well.... that would explain it!


----------



## Cyberzombie

You can put images in your sig, but not in your message.

I spose if you REALLY want an image to show in a message, you could always go and change your sig...


----------



## Morrus

*Sorry - no more avatars!*

OK, that's all the avatars I'm doing for now.

I'll work on getting the custom avatar function running, at which point people will be able to upload their own.

All avatars so far posted in this thread will be uploaded over the next day or so if they haven't been already.


----------

